# Champion Generator Bogging While Ac Is On



## mco804 (Jul 23, 2007)

I had a question and was wondering if you can help me out. I have the rv edition champion generator 4500 watt peak and for some reason it starts bogging when I have my AC on. It usually starts after about 10 mins or so. I have everything off and fridge on propane. Is there something i'm missing??? I do have a lot of hours on the genny though so I was wondering if I should just go buy another one or if I am missing something simple that might be taking the power up. I did take it to champion and they said it all checked out fine. It does sound a little tired though. Not sure what to do.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

What's your altitude? Do you have the electric portion of the water heater turned off at the breaker?
When was the last time you cleaned the air filter? What about the fuel cap, when you open it does it release a vacuum if so get a new one. If all else checks good call Paul Cole at Champion and ask for an adjustable carb, he will ship you one free of charge as long as you don't live in California, he can legally send them but not sell them if the gen will be used in CA.

Keep us posted.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Didnt know about the carb.. Have to check on that!

I'm at 5200 feet.. My Champion struggles to get the ac running also, but I'm sure elevation has something to do with it..

If I go any higher the Champion wont start the ac at all..

Carey


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Didnt know about the carb.. Have to check on that!
> 
> I'm at 5200 feet.. My Champion struggles to get the ac running also, but I'm sure elevation has something to do with it..
> 
> ...


I bought one of the first champion gens and all the tech calls were actually sent to his personal cell phone. A Great guy to deal with, and yes they do have an adjustable carb so you can lean out the mixture to run at higher altitudes. I still have it sitting on the shelf though







but take it every hunting trip just in case we would need AC hasn't happened in 3 years though.


----------



## mco804 (Jul 23, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> What's your altitude? Do you have the electric portion of the water heater turned off at the breaker?
> When was the last time you cleaned the air filter? What about the fuel cap, when you open it does it release a vacuum if so get a new one. If all else checks good call Paul Cole at Champion and ask for an adjustable carb, he will ship you one free of charge as long as you don't live in California, he can legally send them but not sell them if the gen will be used in CA.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> ...


I did not turn off any of the breakers at all. I did have the button turned off though. 
last time everything was cleaned was last week before I tried it. Champion did the service to it for me
I am not sure about the gas cap. 
I did work with Juan at champion and he never mentioned that. I will check again.
Not sure about altitude, but it was right next to magic mountain.

thats for all the response. Glad you guys are guessing the generator and not the new trailer. When I did buy it I had them test the ac on shore power and that worked fine.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

mco804 said:


> I did not turn off any of the breakers at all. I did have the button turned off though.


That right there is your problem (my guess after having the same issues), the water heater is running when ever there is AC power to the unit hence lots of burnt heating elements if you don't have water in the tank at all times it's plugged in and the breaker is not off. Turn off the breaker for the water heater and try again, that electric element takes TONS of power from you gen, if you need hot water run it in gas mode only, breaker off, flip the switch on the wall and it will fire on propane.

Oh ya, don't worry about your fridge, just put it in auto mode and let the gen handle the load. Mine works fine up to 6000ft and then it won't fire the AC at all.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Bill.


----------



## mco804 (Jul 23, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> I did not turn off any of the breakers at all. I did have the button turned off though.


That right there is your problem (my guess after having the same issues), the water heater is running when ever there is AC power to the unit hence lots of burnt heating elements if you don't have water in the tank at all times it's plugged in and the breaker is not off. Turn off the breaker for the water heater and try again, that electric element takes TONS of power from you gen, if you need hot water run it in gas mode only, breaker off, flip the switch on the wall and it will fire on propane.

Oh ya, don't worry about your fridge, just put it in auto mode and let the gen handle the load. Mine works fine up to 6000ft and then it won't fire the AC at all.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Bill.
[/quote]

just so I understand this right. If I turn the switch off for my water heater (gas and electric, I have to switches on my wall for each) on the wall and not on the breaker there is still power coming out of it?
also if I wanna run on propane for the water heater, do I make sure my breaker for the electric water heater is off?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

mco804 said:


> just so I understand this right. If I turn the switch off for my water heater (gas and electric, I have to switches on my wall for each) on the wall and not on the breaker there is still power coming out of it?
> also if I wanna run on propane for the water heater, do I make sure my breaker for the electric water heater is off?


I'm going to have to defer to others on that question for the operation of your water heater, my 03 only has 1 switch on the wall. This operates gas only, I turn off the breaker to shut off the electric element and there is a switch on top of the heater it self but it's easier to flip the breaker for me but the wall switch is our gas switch.

Sorry for the confusion as I didn't realize there were 2 switches for the water heater.

Bill.


----------



## mco804 (Jul 23, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> just so I understand this right. If I turn the switch off for my water heater (gas and electric, I have to switches on my wall for each) on the wall and not on the breaker there is still power coming out of it?
> also if I wanna run on propane for the water heater, do I make sure my breaker for the electric water heater is off?


I'm going to have to defer to others on that question for the operation of your water heater, my 03 only has 1 switch on the wall. This operates gas only, I turn off the breaker to shut off the electric element and there is a switch on top of the heater it self but it's easier to flip the breaker for me but the wall switch is our gas switch.

Sorry for the confusion as I didn't realize there were 2 switches for the water heater.

Bill.
[/quote]

No problem, thanks for all your help. You did give me some ideas to work off of now at least. If not, I might just order another one.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Newer units have 2 switches on the control panel. One controls a gas relay and the other controls an AC power relay to the water heater. Unless the AC power relay is failed (stuck closed) then having the switch turned off at the control panel is sufficient to prevent AC power from going to the water heater.


----------



## mco804 (Jul 23, 2007)

so I bought a new champion generator, same model, and all worked fine. I guess the generator was a little tired. Thanks guys for all the help


----------

